# Pros and cons of electric (also electric vs charcoal what's the difference?)



## perthsmoker (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guys my names Royce I'm from Perth, Australia. I'm looking into getting my first smoker and im new to this style of cooking, but I want to know what's the difference between an electric and a charcoal smoker, and what's better, I feel that charcoal would have more flavour and better quality cooked meat (once I have gotten the hang of it) but I think that electric being easy to set up and basically automatic as I'm looking at a Bradley smoker that I may use it more as it's easy to use and clean and less time consuming in terms of starting the fire ect. Can people please share their knowledge and experiences and opinions. Thanks in advance kind strangers


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Royce....the answer is simple....one uses electrickery and the other uses charcoal.

Only joking mate.....cant miss an opportunity to take the piss out of a sand groper.

I can speak to the charcoal side of things, as i dont have one...but my friends that do say everything tastes better over charcoal...and if you're into looks you get a smoke ring. Also you can get em hotter. Down side is you gotta deal with charcoal

I got a MES30 for convenience. I like that i can set m temps and walk away. I run with an iGrill2 and and an AMNTS...I get good smoke for up to 6hrs and s long as Im in range, i can monitor temps remotely and not have to open the smoker ever. Downside is it doesn't go over 275F.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2014)

Like Dingo said, you can get a smoke ring with charcoal, but not with electric, but a smoke ring is all show.

Electric is so much easier, and you can get awesome smoke flavor by using the AMNPS, unless you're at high Altitudes, then the AMNTS is better, like Dingo uses.

With the AMNPS I can get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke without touching it.

I originally looked at the Bradley line, but I didn't want to have to use their pucks (expensive!!), so I too got an MES 40, and I love it now for over 4 years.

Click below & you can see what you can easily do with an MES 40:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## pilch (Dec 26, 2014)

Royce, I'm a newbie as well and have only done a couple of smokes to date. I have a CharGriller smoker and must admit I'm still trying to sort out the heat side of things. I have also purchased a gas powered cabinet smoker recently but have not used it yet as I want to sort out the charcoal one first. I've been checking around here in Australia for cheap smoking wood and have discovered a lot of Aussie wood suitable for smoking so I'll be using this as a cheap fuel. I'm using Rosewood at the moment. 
By the way welcome to the best forum around for smoking. 

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 26, 2014)

I think there are some modifications you can do for that smoker to work better. Try the search feature at the top of the page. It is pretty awesome. By the way. WELCOME. I am all charcoal and wood here, I just think the stuff tastes better than electric and gas.


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the response guys what's a MES 40? I googled it but not sure I have the right product, does it have a glass door? I do like the idea of charcoal as its a bit more involved and some of the smokers I've seen have the option to be used as a charcoal grill as well as smoker. I'm looking at offset smokers at th moment and the electric option was a Bradley as a work mate is looking at buying one and the ease of set up and cleaning sounds appealing and like I would probably use it more often.


----------



## krubby (Dec 27, 2014)

perthSmoker said:


> Thanks for all the response guys what's a MES 40?.


Masterbuilt Electric Smoker


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 27, 2014)

Cheers KRubby


----------



## pilch (Dec 27, 2014)

Royce I brought mine from Bunnings, $169 for the grill, $99 for the offset firebox and $42 for the cover. 

Cheers.


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 27, 2014)

How does the Bunnings one go mate? Did you have to do any mods to it? Is there "heat exchange" style plates in it to retain heat and keep the whole box at the same temp like the bigger smokers or being a small smoker it doesn't require it?


----------



## daricksta (Dec 27, 2014)

I chose an electric smoker, my MES 30, precisely because I didn't want to fool with charcoal or propane in addition to having to load wood chips (I now only use wood pellets) every 20-30 minutes. Electricity gives me good steady heat and the wood pellets last for 12 hours or so. It's made smoking that much more fun and easy.


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 27, 2014)

The AMNPS, will that only use pellets or will it use chips and briquettes too?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 27, 2014)

Pellets only. It is a small expanded metal maze. you light one or both ends and it burns slowly around like a snake.


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 28, 2014)

I have had a MES and a Bradley electric smoker.  Gave them both away and got a Vision Kamado style lump charcoal smoker andLOVE  IT!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 28, 2014)

perthSmoker said:


> The AMNPS, will that only use pellets or will it use chips and briquettes too?


The PS stands for Perth Smoker--I mean, Pellet Smoker.


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I'm thinking bout heading down the charcoal road now, with the char griller being the smoker I'm settling for, as it's fairly cheap and a few simple mods seem to make it good as gold unless anyone else has some other suggestions? As I'm open to them and like to research purchases to death.


----------



## pilch (Dec 29, 2014)

No Royce I haven't done any mods to mine although I intend to do a bit of sealing in the future. I have to learn more about this heat shield thing before I go charging into anything. 

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 29, 2014)

Pilch, I have been reading this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods/100 regarding mods and there seems to be a few good tips and different ideas on the same mods.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2014)

perthSmoker said:


> Yeah I'm thinking bout heading down the charcoal road now, with the char griller being the smoker I'm settling for, as it's fairly cheap and a few simple mods seem to make it good as gold unless anyone else has some other suggestions? As I'm open to them and like to research purchases to death.


The big rap against CharGrillers is their cheapness of construction and their thin steel walls, way too thin to adequately retain heat and maintain temps like more professional offset barrel smokers. They also rust, which is not good for a smoker kept outside. I've got a friend who owns one and I'll take my MES 30 Gen 1 over the CharGriller any day. (For grilling I love my Weber 22.5 inch One Touch Silver.) If you're thinking charcoal, the Weber Smokey Mountain bullet smoker comes in different sizes and is extremely popular and highly-regarded. That's just one idea.


----------



## perthsmoker (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't intend on owning the smoker for ever, just long enough to learn the basics of meat smoking and to justify an upgrade/custom build with the missus, as getting my way is through her stomach ;) but I can see the heat retention would be an issue, I've also seen another brand called Hark and the model is Tri fire, for $699 it's constructed from 2.5mm steel. what would be a good thickness to look for in the construction of the smoke chamber? but this model, so far I can only see one supplier and he is in the eastern states of Australia so it might be pricey to ship the smoker over.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 29, 2014)

If you are slightly handy you could build one of these and have a way better smoker for less money than what you are looking at getting.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/16/u-d-s-ugly-drum-smoker I have had mine for a few years and it is really awesome. fairly ugly but a great smoker.













my uds.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 16, 2013


















uds august.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Aug 31, 2013


















rolled ribs (1).jpg



__ timberjet
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought my MES 30 for the same reason: a cheap smoker to learn on and to see if I liked having a smoker. Turns out that smoking is a fun and flavorful as I hoped it would be. And I'm most likely going to have the MES as my only smoker until it goes bust and it's too old to justify spending the money to fix it.


----------



## pilch (Jan 1, 2015)

The 'ol 55 smoker!

lookin good there Tomberjet.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2015)

Royce,

The Hark Tri-Fire you mention is nearly identical to the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Pit pro that I used for years (1995-2012). The Hark looks to be a little more robust. That smoker turned out a lot of good food.  My only complaint was that it required periodic tending to add wood/charcoal to maintain the temperature.  Also, I had to rotate meat so that which was closest to the fire box would not finish earlier than the rest.  Typically, when I added wood I would move the meat around at the same time, about every 45 to 60 minutes. Pretty much fool proof.  And as a grill, it could hold a ton of food. A real nice set-up. I still have it.

I switched to electric (Cookshack) in 2012 for convenience.  Add wood once at the start of the smoke, lock the door and never have to check it till the food is finished. The ultimate in convenience. And for a long overnight smoke such as a butt which can take 10 or more hours, it is truly convenient.

Electrics are well insulated.  The Hark and my Brinkmann are just steel. No insulation.  I don't believe you can go wrong with the Hark except from a convenience stand point. For electrics, besides the Masterbuilt already mentioned, there is also the Smokin-it, the SmokinTex, and the Cookshack line. Shipping would be prohibitive though.

The electric smokers shown in the link look very similar to smokers available in the US.   Good luck.

Dave

http://www.myshopping.com.au/PT--220_BBQ_and_Grill_Hark__fs_44256_e__


----------



## perthsmoker (Jan 2, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Royce,
> 
> The Hark Tri-Fire you mention is nearly identical to the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Pit pro that I used for years (1995-2012). The Hark looks to be a little more robust. That smoker turned out a lot of good food.  My only complaint was that it required periodic tending to add wood/charcoal to maintain the temperature.  Also, I had to rotate meat so that which was closest to the fire box would not finish earlier than the rest.  Typically, when I added wood I would move the meat around at the same time, about every 45 to 60 minutes. Pretty much fool proof.  And as a grill, it could hold a ton of food. A real nice set-up. I still have it.
> 
> ...



Old sarge, in terms of cooking quality what's the flavour difference and quality of the cook between the two? As I feel that charcoal would have to be more flavoursom and an all round better cook then an electric smoker?


----------



## ladygt (Jan 2, 2015)

bluefrog said:


> I have had a MES and a Bradley electric smoker. Gave them both away and got a Vision Kamado style lump charcoal smoker andLOVE IT!


I agree with you on this.  Even though we don't have a Kamado, but a Big Green Egg, we love it because of the simplicity of ownership.  We have a Weber gas grill for quick meals. Purchasing another electrical appliance was just not a good choice for us.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2015)

Aside from the convenience of an electric, there was a subtle difference in flavor and appearance, apart from the smoke ring, soI have to give a nod to the offset.  Very subtle.  I use a very simple rub of garlic powder, onion powder, kosher salt, black pepper, and brown sugar. Same rub I have used for 30+ years. So I know it is not the rub. There is a difference in burning wood to generate heat and smoke and an electric element generating heat and causing wood to smolder and smoke. For me, adapting to the difference was the result of my first electric smoke:  baby back ribs. I have no regrets.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 3, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Aside from the convenience of an electric, there was a subtle difference in flavor and appearance, apart from the smoke ring, soI have to give a nod to the offset.  Very subtle.  I use a very simple rub of garlic powder, kosher salt, black pepper, and brown sugar. Same rub I have used for 30+ years. So I know it is not the rub. There is a difference in burning wood to generate heat and smoke and an electric element generating heat and causing wood to smolder and smoke. For me, adapting to the difference was the result of my first electric smoke:  baby back ribs. I have no regrets.


I'm not putting down offsets at all. As I've written many times, they're out of my budget. So, if I can pay less than $200 for a decent electric smoker and the taste and appearance differences between it and a smoker costing hundreds of dollars more is subtle (no smoke ring from an electric smoker using wood pellets) than that's a compromise I'm willing to make. When I bought my MES, I knew I wouldn't be Myron Mixon smoking away in my background. But what I do produce tastes really, really good, and I've tried various rubs and sauces. It's not only the equipment that determines how good the Q is; it's mostly the person using that equipment who determines the quality. Sarge, you're an example of this. You were used to BBQing on more expensive offsets but after you bought a CS electric smoker you successfully adapted to that.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 3, 2015)

Morning Rick!  My offset was an after season floor display at K-Mart. Marked down from some outrageous high price to $99.00. Brinkmann.  That was in 1995.  Since discontinued.

 http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/gr/aapr110904b.htm

Here is their current offering:

http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/gr/Brinkmann-Smoken-Pit-810-3045-s.htm

As the article mentions, it's weight was reduced, thinner steel, and now made offshore. 

Got a lot of good food off that bargain.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 3, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Morning Rick!  My offset was an after season floor display at K-Mart. Marked down from some outrageous high price to $99.00. Brinkmann.  That was in 1995.  Since discontinued.
> 
> http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/gr/aapr110904b.htm
> 
> ...


"Gone is the heavy metal construction and in its place is a thin, lightweight offset smoker that is difficult to control...' Exactly why I won't buy these cheapies, which also describes the Char-Griller, Sarge. My MES 30 Gen 1 is what it is and works very well for what it is, an inexpensive cabinet smoker made offshore. I don't care if it has problems coming up to its set point in 30 degree or less weather because I'm never out there smoking in the cold.

You did indeed get a bargain. In 1995 I was living in Northern California and could've bought one of these and stuck it out on my deck. Too bad I didn't get into smoking until 2012...


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

perthSmoker said:


> I don't intend on owning the smoker for ever, just long enough to learn the basics of meat smoking and to justify an upgrade/custom build with the missus, as getting my way is through her stomach ;) but I can see the heat retention would be an issue, I've also seen another brand called Hark and the model is Tri fire, for $699 it's constructed from 2.5mm steel. what would be a good thickness to look for in the construction of the smoke chamber? but this model, so far I can only see one supplier and he is in the eastern states of Australia so it might be pricey to ship the smoker over.


I don't know the best steel thickness for smokers (and for us in the US it would be in inches and not millimeters) but that info can be Googled. I know that many of the Chinese-made smokers are too thin if you're looking for something that will compare to the pro rigs. Have no idea how thick the steel is on Chinese-made Smokin-It smokers but many guys here seem to like them.

My wife also let me buy my MES 30 as a trial smoker to see if I liked smoking. Reality is that it's most likely the only smoker I'll ever own unless it breaks down someday and is too expensive to fix. I primarily smoke in warm weather so thick smoker walls isn't a concern for me.


----------



## pilch (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Perth Smoker, the CharGriller I brought from Bunnings is a heavy constructed job and if you want I can measure the thickness of the steel.

The little sucker weighed a heap when it was in its original packing.

Cheers from D.U.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would not take anything for my electric Rec Tec.  I do not fight smoking temps the Rec Tec holds and maintains it's temp and the battle for good smoked food it all about temps.

Richard


----------



## timberjet (Jan 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I don't know the best steel thickness for smokers (and for us in the US it would be in inches and not millimeters) but that info can be Googled. I know that many of the Chinese-made smokers are too thin if you're looking for something that will compare to the pro rigs. Have no idea how thick the steel is on Chinese-made Smokin-It smokers but many guys here seem to like them.
> 
> My wife also let me buy my MES 30 as a trial smoker to see if I liked smoking. Reality is that it's most likely the only smoker I'll ever own unless it breaks down someday and is too expensive to fix. I primarily smoke in warm weather so thick smoker walls isn't a concern for me.


Steel in the states is measured in gauge. I might think it is elsewhere too..


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Steel in the states is measured in gauge. I might think it is elsewhere too..


Blame SMF. I saw a thread from 2010 where a guy who wanted to build his own reverse flow smoker with a firebox and wanted to know how thick the steel walls should be, 1/4" or 3/16". Here's the thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99401/steel-thickness-on-firebox

I don't know much about this stuff. I've only heard about wire being measured in gauge.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 6, 2015)

Hahahaha...... Just fooling with you.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2015)

According to Yoder, their products are made of new 3/16 or 1/4 inch  steel pipe and plate.  Question 4.

http://www.yodersmokers.com/wood-frequently-asked-questions.html


----------



## perthsmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Pilch said:


> Hey Perth Smoker, the CharGriller I brought from Bunnings is a heavy constructed job and if you want I can measure the thickness of the steel.
> The little sucker weighed a heap when it was in its original packing.
> 
> Cheers from D.U.



Hey mate, yeah if you could measure the wall thickness that would be good so I can hint to the missus as my birthdays coming up ;) 
If it's no good then I may hint towards the hark tri fire


----------

